# The Stuff You See on Craigslist......



## Tom Smart (Mar 13, 2017)

....sometimes just amazes me.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2017)

Might want to check it out. Somebody that ignorant might be good to deal with....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 13, 2017)

Tony said:


> Might want to check it out. Somebody that ignorant might be good to deal with....



That's kinda what my daughter said.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 13, 2017)

They could've at least posted a picture of a wood cutting machine...it could be this...


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2017)

Or it could be this...


----------



## SENC (Mar 13, 2017)

For $40, it's probably this...

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 13, 2017)

It says machine_s_, as in more than one. I hope it's some of these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 13, 2017)

Responded once to an ad for Block Planes 5.00 each , got there and they were all 5-8 sized jack planes. Some junk but at 5.00 each plus the discount for taking them all well worth it.


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 13, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Responded once to an ad for Block Planes 5.00 each , got there and they were all 5-8 sized jack planes. Some junk but at 5.00 each plus the discount for taking them all well worth it.



Yep, you just never know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 13, 2017)

Might be a nasty divorce... _she_ may be selling all of _his_ wood cutting machines. Worth a look if it's nearby.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Might be a nasty divorce... _she_ may be selling all of _his_ wood cutting machines. Worth a look if it's nearby.



My father picked up 8 rifles for $40 years ago from a very unhappy so to be divorced woman.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 13, 2017)

Okay, now I'm curious. I'll report back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, the ad is still up but no response to my inquiry for almost 24 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2017)

Maybe he begged for her forgiveness?


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 14, 2017)

I wouldn't give up on it yet. Occasionally run across serious old farts that are not computer literate, and don't want to be, and they only check their e-mail once a week or so, or less often, and it sometimes looks a lot like that post when they sell things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 14, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I wouldn't give up on it yet. Occasionally run across serious old farts that are not computer literate, and don't want to be, and they only check their e-mail once a week or so, or less often, and it sometimes looks a lot like that post when they sell things.



We shall see. Back to sleep everyone until the next (un)scheduled report.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2017)

I only cat nap....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 14, 2017)

Could be spot and steal business... now that you showed interest they be out getting some inventory...

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

